# how to pair up cockatiels fast?



## emamm786 (May 25, 2018)

experts please guide me to how to pair up cockatiels when male is of 7 months and female is almost 9 months? please guide........

male is pearl and female is WF DFDS


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

First, they're too young too breed. That's like breeding teenagers. They aren't mature enough yet to raise babies. They need another year before they'll be ready. Which is fine because it will give them time to bond. Introduce them slowly and let them get to know each other. If you don't do it slowly, you'll end up with a bondage pair and that could be disastrous.


----------



## emamm786 (May 25, 2018)

i,ve them both in a single cage and male is showing possession over the food and whenever she comes close to him he starts pecking at her


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You can't expect them to bond instantly. In fact they may never bond if they decide they don't like each other. The female picks her mate so if she doesn't like a particular male then they won't breed. Give them lots of time to get familiar with each other but if they aren't bonding, maybe try putting her with a different male.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would separate them and start from scratch. If he won't let her near the food she will starve. Or he could seriously hurt her.


----------

